# Halloween mishap



## Torgen (May 25, 2006)

My "good" fogger died, so I was forced to use a wimpy skull fogger Halloween. The output was less than desirable, so I moved it and the cooler pipe closer to the gravestones, and unintentionally "endowed" my reaper.

http://www.propnturret.com/halloween/2006/2006oops.jpg

I moved it again later that night, but until I saw this photo from a friend, I had *no* idea what I'd done!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Nothing wimpy about that setup. What were the intervals between bursts?


----------



## palerider44magg (Jul 11, 2006)

all i can say is ......damn no wonder its on the ground 
he has no reason to be grim...........


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

Hehehe...


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

That was probably the most popular prop of the night. Talk about a photo-op for the kids...well, probably more for the moms!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

That's some funny stuff Torgen! The responses in this thread have been great. LOL


----------



## Long_Tom (Oct 7, 2006)

You dirty mudder fogger! rofl!


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

endowed, rofl niiiiiiiiice


----------



## Smelly-Skelly (Sep 29, 2006)

"Is that fog or are you just happy to see me"

Nothing like a happy reaper to set the tone for Halloween


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Talk about 'fogger envy'. . . . . .!


----------



## Torgen (May 25, 2006)

Vlad said:


> Nothing wimpy about that setup. What were the intervals between bursts?


Couldn't really tell you. My boss's grandson was over "helping", and he kept dic- , er, messing around with the foggers. Gonna get a Chauvet 1250 for next year!


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Is that a Grin Reaper or a Grim Reaper? ;-)

And the parents didn't mind this setup?
wow...
"He'll be very popular."
"Igor" from "Young Frankenstein"


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

Ladies - Fear the Reaper...

sorry...


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

...still laughing.... at pic, and at comments.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

that's just too funny .
I know my crowd would have been doing photo ops with it .
thanks for the good laugh


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

I was working on a 'hanging man' prop, but you seem to have built a 'hung man' prop.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hey cut the Reaper some slack!!!! heheheheheheh


----------

